# Anyone due in JULY??



## sharbear

Hello Everyone!

Wanted to see if anyone else is due in July- would love a "Belly Buddy". I am 38 years old and just over 8 weeks pregnant with my 2nd (my first is 14!!). After we tried for years to get pregnant, we gave up this past May and decided age and the "difficulty" we were having was a sign to stop. Apparnelty, fate had other ideas. What is that about how a "watched pot never boils"? I had one miscarriage at 8 weeks back in April of 2009 and live EVERYDAY scared to death. I have my first appt with the NURSE tomorrow and an ultrasound at a clinic on Thursday. Waiting VERY impatiently. . . .:wacko:


----------



## embartle

Hi!
Still in shock here but also due in July!
I am 41 next week and thought I was entering the menopause so to find out I am expecting my fourth child is taking a bit of getting used to :)
My others are 20, 16 and 2 and I was convinced that was it! I have a scan on 17th so have that 'in limbo' feeling where although you know it is true, to see the actual evidence makes it all 'real' (then I will be very excited)
Congratulations to you :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Me!! I'm 35 (36 on Friday!) and this is my first. Also still in shock!! We tried for 16 months without even a glimpse of a BFP, so we couldn't believe it when it came along.

What are your due dates?


----------



## sharbear

_*My due date is July 15th, but I am anxious to see if the doctor changes it at all when I see him next week. (I have long cycles). Already poking out a bvit, which "they" say is normal since it is my 2nd and I am "older". Any of you already "showing" a bit?*_


----------



## embartle

I have been given 22nd by my G.P but as I have 'estimated' my LMP (very irregular and wasn't making any notes!) it could be earlier!
I have really accentuated symptoms in relation to my other 3 pregnancies- extreme hot flushes, nausea, hunger, cramping, dizziness, lower back pain especially when sitting down and lots of 'fluttering'!!!
I feel I have a bump forming but as I am starting above the 'ideal' weight lol it is not yet noticeable to others (I don't think as we have only told close family so far).
I have booked a private ultrasound for 17th even before I see the midwife-I still need time to adjust to the news as fab as it is!
Really , really pleased for you Conina:happydance:
P.s these are my first ever posts on a forum of any kind so apologies if I make any mistakes (and I don't know many of the abbreviations yet I have to keep looking them up!)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! I have also been given a due date of 7/22 ;) I am 39 and this is my 3rd child and my second biological child.


----------



## embartle

Hi Mysillygirls!
Counting down the days til my scan....and trying not to eat everything with salt in (its the first time I have craved salt, with the others it was always sweet things-especially icecream!)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Embartle! When is your scan? I had a bit of spotting so I had a scan last week and was able to see a little heartbeat. So, no new scan for me until my after the first of the year (which makes me nervous) :) I am craving sweet things...anything from applesauce to ice cream. and tomato sauce. go figure haha!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## embartle

I have booked a private scan for next Saturday (17th) as I wouldn't be offered one until after Christmas and I can't wait that long (I am convinced there is more than 1 in there so desperate for a head count!)
I havn't had any spotting (thank goodness as I am worrying so much anyway) but I am getting constant cramps which I have never had before.
I will book a MW appointment after the scan because I know due to my age there will be more appointments than usual!


----------



## Conina

Embartle - I've a private scan booked for Monday. We just want the reassurance that everything's ok in there so we can tell people over Christmas. My "proper" scan won't be til after Christmas either


----------



## embartle

I am being a bit of a hermit at the moment as I don't trust myself not to tell everyone I am expecting lol
It is really going to drag until next Saturday- I am just being soooo impatient!
Will be thinking of you on Monday-is it your first pregnancy?


----------



## Conina

Yes, first time. I'm hoping it starts to feel real after the scan!!

We told our parents last weekend - mine took it all in their stride (it'll be their 4th grandchild), DH's mum cried...


----------



## embartle

Monday will be very special for you and DH then- I find it makes everything 'real' but also gives me the urge to go and buy lots of baby things!!


----------



## Conina

DH has already bought me a pregnancy journal and a book of baby names - which he tried to tell me was part of my birthday present - like it's not for both of us!! But I've been a bit wary so far of buying anything, just in case...

Why do you think there's more than one in there? Is there a history of mutilples in your family?


----------



## embartle

No history of multiples at all!
This just feels so different to my other 3 pregnancies (although 2 of them were so long ago it is hard to remember lol) I feel so much bigger and I had a dream that I was expecting 2 boys and a girl to which my husband first looked shocked (women's intuition can be powerful) so I laughed it off (he looked less panicky) but it is just a niggle I can't shake. I may have convinced myself that the continuous cramps are the result of a vastly stretching uterus........only 8 days until I find out!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

I am due on 7/7. My next appointment is on December 20th. I am 39 and pregnant with my first. I have been very sick and very tired for a month now. I am very grateful for this pregnancy, but I hope it gets better soon because so far.....:sick:


----------



## Conina

:wave: Indigo! Sorry you're still not feeling well


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies, I hope I can join. I know I am not due in July, but early August (4th). I am 35 and this is my first pregnancy or well I guess it is my second technically. I have been having some weird cramping that comes and goes, no spotting, but the cramping is making me obsess bc first pregnancy ended in a MC even though I didn't cramp with the MC until after I started spotting and it didn't feel like this. Any thoughts??????


----------



## Havmercy

I'm 38 years old and pregnant with our first child:baby:. We are due July 20th. I hope it comes on my birthday the 17th! We told family after our first scan at 6weeks 6days. We saw our little bean and heard the heartbeat 137bpm! I'm still nervous since my RE diagnosed me with I have diminshed ovarian reserve and that donor eggs were our only option:nope:. I have another scan coming up on Dec. 14th. Haven't had morning sickness, just cramping, really sleepy,:sleep: sore boobs:blush: and pregnancy brain:haha: and excessive:loo:. I can't wait to get out of the first trimester so I can relax a little more about this pregnancy. I just reached 8 weeks.


----------



## embartle

Hello Ladies- lovely to meet you all and congratulations!!!
Happy Birthday Conina-hope you have a great day :)
We all panic so much about all the symptoms we are experiencing and it is magnified by our worrying levels- soon (mostly once we reach 12 weeks and can tell everyone!) we will all relax more and enjoy what is happening x


----------



## Conina

Thanks embartle!

Havmercy - sounds like we have a similar due date - I'm 8 weeks today!


----------



## bubbywings

Mine was July 16th but moved up to July 7 after ultrasound. I'm breastfeeding still so I think that had something to do with ovulation time.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hello and congrats everyone! 

I'm due July 30/31. I have my first scan/appointment on Friday that I'm so excited about!!! I think only then will I really believe it! I'm 36 and this is my first pregnancy. Hope all our LO's are very sticky beans!


----------



## AprilandJuly

Hi! I am 35 and due July 4th.


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh me too .... I'm due July 4th!!


----------



## AprilandJuly

Congrats!! How are things going?


GreenFingers said:


> Oh me too .... I'm due July 4th!!


----------



## GreenFingers

AprilandJuly said:


> Congrats!! How are things going?
> 
> 
> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Oh me too .... I'm due July 4th!!Click to expand...

Not too bad at all, very very tired but no sickness thank goodness. I can't believe I'm nearly 12 weeks, we get to tell everyone soon!

How about you???


----------



## Conina

Hi Ladies. I haven't had any nausea at all so far - until today at lunchtime that is. I was really violently sick (in the toilets at work - lovely). Nothing else so far but now I'm worried it was food poisoning or something that would be bad for bubs. Any advice?


----------



## AprilandJuly

GreenFingers said:


> AprilandJuly said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! How are things going?
> 
> 
> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Oh me too .... I'm due July 4th!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not too bad at all, very very tired but no sickness thank goodness. I can't believe I'm nearly 12 weeks, we get to tell everyone soon!
> 
> How about you???Click to expand...

Extremely tired and moody. :wacko: But overall pretty good. Can't believe that it went so fast as well. For some reason, I gained a lot of weight in the past few weeks. Have been trying to gain weight for 4 years. Now, I packed on the pounds! :winkwink: Anyone have that issue??

:flower:


----------



## AprilandJuly

Conina said:


> Hi Ladies. I haven't had any nausea at all so far - until today at lunchtime that is. I was really violently sick (in the toilets at work - lovely). Nothing else so far but now I'm worried it was food poisoning or something that would be bad for bubs. Any advice?

Haven't had that issue with any of my pregnancies. Only when I was sick. Have you seen your dr?:hugs:How are you feeling today??


----------



## Marisa08

I Ladies! I am due July 8th. I have three sons 7, 4 and 18 months. I am 37. I wasn't sure that I was done having kids but wasn't trying for this one. So it was a bit of surprise. I had thought I OV'd already, but I guess I hadn't! Hoping for a little girl, but would adore another son!


----------



## Conina

AprilandJuly said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. I haven't had any nausea at all so far - until today at lunchtime that is. I was really violently sick (in the toilets at work - lovely). Nothing else so far but now I'm worried it was food poisoning or something that would be bad for bubs. Any advice?
> 
> Haven't had that issue with any of my pregnancies. Only when I was sick. Have you seen your dr?:hugs:How are you feeling today??Click to expand...

I've been absolutely fine since then. Have a dr appointment on Monday anyway so I'll mention it to him then. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## AprilandJuly

So glad to hear that you are feeling better :flower: I still don't really feel pregnant. A part of me wishes that I did. Haha



Conina said:


> AprilandJuly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. I haven't had any nausea at all so far - until today at lunchtime that is. I was really violently sick (in the toilets at work - lovely). Nothing else so far but now I'm worried it was food poisoning or something that would be bad for bubs. Any advice?
> 
> Haven't had that issue with any of my pregnancies. Only when I was sick. Have you seen your dr?:hugs:How are you feeling today??Click to expand...
> 
> I've been absolutely fine since then. Have a dr appointment on Monday anyway so I'll mention it to him then. Thanks for your reply!Click to expand...


----------



## RNTTC2011

The nausea started for me at 7weeks. Now it just comes in waves but still not sick. I think Im fighting a cold right now thanks to my OH. I used to love strong coffee now one sip makes me ill. Lattes are ok cuz they are mostly milk but I can't taste the coffee. Glad everyone is doing well!! Happy Holidays to everyone!!! :hug:


----------



## nelly boo

hi marisa
i cud almost have written ure message from me with a couple tiny changes:/ im 35. im due my 4th 26 july 2012, and i too have 3 boys - 5, 4 and 1. loads people askin if 1 want a girl and i think the same as u. my eldest has always wanted a sister. there is a part of me that likes being only girl in the house, but i imagin it b nice to have someone to share girlie things and thoughts with.like with my others i def gonna try and find out at 20 wk scan, but seems soooo far away!!! hope to hear from u x


----------



## bubbywings

I am due the 7th. I have 2 boys. One 20 and one 14 months :). We found out yesterday it is a girl.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Leslie! Just curious how you found out about the baby being a girl so soon? Did you do the blood test or did they tell you during a scan? I have my nuchal scan next week :)


----------



## Marisa08

nelly boo said:


> hi marisa
> i cud almost have written ure message from me with a couple tiny changes:/ im 35. im due my 4th 26 july 2012, and i too have 3 boys - 5, 4 and 1. loads people askin if 1 want a girl and i think the same as u. my eldest has always wanted a sister. there is a part of me that likes being only girl in the house, but i imagin it b nice to have someone to share girlie things and thoughts with.like with my others i def gonna try and find out at 20 wk scan, but seems soooo far away!!! hope to hear from u x

 Nelly boo! Wow we are very similar. Not going to lie I really want a girl. But I will love another boy too! I have a scan at 17 weeks which a little over 3 weeks. Can't wait! 



bubbywings said:


> I am due the 7th. I have 2 boys. One 20 and one 14 months :). We found out yesterday it is a girl.

Congrats! So excited for you!!


----------

